# Free attaching Unlisted Option?



## cthaffy (20 May 2015)

Good morning, could someone please explain this for me:

"for every tow (2) shares subscribed, the Company will issue one (1) free attaching
Unlisted Option exercisable at $x.xxx on or before (date)

kind regards
Chris:1zhelp:


----------



## skyQuake (20 May 2015)

cthaffy said:


> Good morning, could someone please explain this for me:
> 
> "for every tow (2) shares subscribed, the Company will issue one (1) free attaching
> Unlisted Option exercisable at $x.xxx on or before (date)
> ...





You get a free Call Option on the stock. Eg you subscribe for 20,000 shares, you'll get 10,000 free Call Options.


----------



## pixel (20 May 2015)

cthaffy said:


> Good morning, could someone please explain this for me:
> 
> "for every tow (2) shares subscribed, the Company will issue one (1) free attaching
> Unlisted Option exercisable at $x.xxx on or before (date)
> ...




That means, if you buy into this capital raising/ share purchase plan, you will sign up for even more dilution in future, receiving the right to buy half as many shares again at $xx.xx. The proviso being that you can't sell those unlisted options, so your only chance of making any money out of those lies in the hope that the share price will rise appreciably, making it profitable for you to exercise = buy more.

*Listed* options have the advantage over unlisted that you can sell them on market to someone that believes in a rising share price and is willing to bet extra money on it.


----------



## chathurak76 (6 November 2018)

what is the meaning of free attaching Unlisted Option ? I am getting a free share for each two shares or I need to pay $x.xx for each share I am buying


----------



## So_Cynical (6 November 2018)

chathurak76 said:


> what is the meaning of free attaching Unlisted Option ? I am getting a free share for each two shares or I need to pay $x.xx for each share I am buying




Unlisted means you cant sell it via your broker so its like use it or lose it, the rest is self explanatory.


----------

